# cover photo



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Is the camera tilted to make it look steeper? Discuss...... :shock:


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

what cover photo are you reffering too?


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL ya think? That is waaaaaaaaay tilted.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

*old John Denver*

You see his latest picture...skiing right next to a fracture line.

Glad John Denver's in heaven...maybe the safest place for him.


----------

